# A Dream Come TRUE!!! Heading to Westminster!



## synoviaus (May 19, 2012)

For many years, I bred multi-champion Bluetick Coonhounds. I spent a great deal of time researching before breeding. Well, when I started grad school, and then went through a divorce I sent all my breeding stock and show dogs to a friend. It would have been such a waste for them to not get hunted or shown. I call regularly to check up on my guys and gals. So heard some great news!!! One of my dogs and his puppy are on their way to the Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show in New York!!! This is my dream come true! I have wanted this for as long as I can remember, and now it's going to happen! Please everyone watch for Ghost Creek Jethro Augustus!!! 

P.S. Jethro plus four puppies from one of my ladies will be shown at the Eukunuba Show in Florida.


----------



## sparkyjoe (Feb 27, 2012)

Congrats!

You'll have to post again next year so we might have a chance to remember to look for your boy and his pup. 

BTW, I love his call name!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## synoviaus (May 19, 2012)

I'll be posting updates with pictures. Now, I'm saving up and planning my trip to the Big Apple. I'm glad you like his name. Augustus was my grandfather's name plus his daddy was named Gus. The Jethro comes from NCIS's Jethro Gibbs. Like Gibbs, solves crimes.This Jethro was always figuring out ways to solve problems. LOL. Like, I'm in this fence and that's a problem! It was incredible what he could figure out from watching us. I could spend quite a lot of time describing his exploits.


----------



## PaintingPintos (Dec 27, 2011)

Holy TOLEDO!!!! That's amazing! I'm so jealous of you!!! I wish you the best of luck!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sparkyjoe (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm a huge NCIS/Gibbs fan! In fact I had a Standard Poodle named Gable who had many nicknames, one of which was Gibbs, or Gibbsie. He was 11 yrs old when I lost him to cancer this past November; I miss him every day.

All the best as Jethro chases those purple ribbons!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm a little late for this but congrats!


----------

